# Transferring stuff from Mac to LaCie hard drive



## missbilligt

Hey

I'm on a macbook and I want to get my stuff (pictures, music, movies etc.) on my new LaCie hard drive. I am a complete techno-idiot and I have no idea how these things work. I've installed the hard drive and it's software, but the stupid thing doesn't come with any instructions so I don't know how to actually put my stuff on there. Do I just drag and drop into the little LaCie icon on my desktop?

I know this is a dumb question, any info would be helpful 

Thank you


----------



## macthorough

That's right drag an drop. The lacie should show up on the desktop and when you click on it, a finder window will open where you can drag and drop files and folders. Be sure to eject the drive properly when disconnecting it from the MAC. If it does not eject properly, turn off laptop, remove laptop battery, and turn off lacie then unplug from MAC.


----------



## sinclair_tm

Remove laptop battery? What is that for?

Anywho, just dragging stuff the the hard drive is one way. But if you are doing this for backup reasons, you should look at the software that came with it, as that should be able to just add the changed files since the last time you ran it. As for how to use that software, once it's running, there will be a help menu, click on that and there will be some info on how to use the software, or a link to their site with the info you need.


----------



## macthorough

sinclair_tm said:


> Remove laptop battery? What is that for?


Well I've seen it where user cannot eject the external HD from the laptop. In these cases, it's good to make sure there is no power to the computer and ext HD before unplugging the ext HD. It's just a precaution to help prevent data corruption. I've seen in a lot of case people will sleep the computer and not turn it off and then screw something up by unplugging the drive while it's hung on transferring a large file.


----------



## sinclair_tm

Removing a battery with the laptop in sleep is never a good idea, and if the laptop was shutdown, the hard drive is unmounted already, as OS X will unmount all volumes, including the internal drives, as part of the shutdown sequence. Once it is off, there is no data over the ports, so removing the battery is unnecessary.


----------

